# Medicare billing ?



## tarsh24 (Feb 18, 2010)

If a doctor buys a drug (buy and bill method), the doctor administered the drug in an outpatient setting due to special circumstances. Medicare paid the administration code but denied the drug. the drug was bill along with the administration code with a place of service of the outpatient facility. Does the drug need to be billed separetly with the pos of 11?


----------



## melheffley (Feb 24, 2010)

What was Medicare's reason for denying your drug?  We always bill our drugs along with the admin, all POS 11.  There are issues though when the patient is in a SNF.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 24, 2010)

If this service was performed in POS *22*, typically, the hospital would dispense the medication and the hospital would bill for the medication. You would have to bill the hospital to regain the cost of the supply (if you have those type of arrangements).  If you brought the supply from your office (POS 11) and provided the service in an outpatient setting (POS 22) and then CHANGED the POS to 11 to receive reimbursement...this is setting you up for a whole bunch of problems....


----------

